# Sights



## twbelieves (Dec 6, 2018)

I am a new owner of a 92s and want to either replace the sights or install a red dot. Any recommendations or help is much appreciated


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

The Beretta 92S uses an older sight mount that is smaller then the one on current models so getting a sight that works on the newer 92's is not an option unfortunately. I am not sure what the availability would be for sights that would work on an older Beretta like this one but I would imagine it will be difficult to find. One thing that I have done on some 92S pistols is paint a small white box on the front sight which greatly improves using the existing sights on it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, your kinda limited on the sight options for the 92S model. I have just kept mine as they were made...it's pretty much a range gun for me.


----------



## twbelieves (Dec 6, 2018)

I am working on an idea with an armory that just might change the sight world for all 92s folks. I will keep you all updated as it progresses.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds interesting. Keep us in the loop. Thanks!


----------

